# Merker Setzen/Rücksetzen ( RM, SM )



## _Vexx_ (2 Mai 2017)

Hallo User,

ich hoffe bin hier richtig.

Ich brauch mal etwas hilfe, ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Elektrotechniker und versuche mit SPS eine Ampelsteuerung zu realisieren.

Wenn ich meine Ampelsteuerung mit easysoft-pro mache funktioniert sie einwandfrei.
Wenn ich sie jedeoch mit meiner easy 719 DC-RC machen will stoße ich auf ein problem.

Um meine Ampelsteuerung mit der easy zum laufen zu bringen muss ich ein paar Merker ansprechen mit RM und SM,
jetzt ist mein problem das ich sie an meiner live SPS nicht einstellen kann da diese Funktion nicht vorhanden ist .
ich kann UHR, Z, TT, CC, D usw.. einstellen aber kein RM und SM, jetzt wüßte ich gerne woran dies liegen könnte muss ich meine easy updaten?

Mfg Vexx


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Mai 2017)

???
Einfach einen Merker in deinen Schaltplan ziehen und bei bei der Spulenfunktion "Setzen" oder "Rücksetzen" auswählen.


----------



## _Vexx_ (2 Mai 2017)

wie das im programm auf dem pc geht weiß ich ^^

aber im automat con der easy kann ich nur merker setzen aber nicht editieren, wenn doch bräuchte ich mal bitte eine info wie das geht.


----------



## Mobi (3 Mai 2017)

Häh, was willst du machen? Merker manuell setzen? Wenn du online bist und beobachtest kannst du doch Merker setzen und rücksetzen. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du Eingänge nimmst. Taster anschließen und fertig.


----------



## _Vexx_ (3 Mai 2017)

hallo nochmal,

jetzt mal mit Bild das bild entspricht meinem Easy pro prgramm.

dieses wollte ich jetzt manuell in meiner easy eingeben direkt am automaten.

das grün makierte hab ich,
das rote gibt es bei mir am automaten aber nicht,
 geschweige das ich den merker ändern kann.


----------



## Mobi (3 Mai 2017)

Was soll er auch machen? Wenn du oben setzt und unten ist die Bedingung nicht erfüllt setzt er auf false. Am Ende ist eine Zuweisung. Entweder du weist zu oder setzt/rücksetzt.


----------



## egro (3 Mai 2017)

Du kannst mit dem Cursor das Spulen-Symbol auswählen und in R oder S wechseln.


----------



## Mobi (3 Mai 2017)

SM und RM ist schon richtig, nur sollte man sich im Klaren sein, wie man das einsetzt.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Juni 2017)

Hi Vexx!

Funktionen, die die Steuerung nicht hat, muss man sich aus den verfügbaren zusammenbasteln!

Setzen (Beispiel - ODER-Verknüpfung entspricht Parallelschaltung der "Kontakte"):
O Eingang-Taster-EIN(Schliesser)
O Merker-Lampe
= Merker-Lampe

Rücksetzen (Beispiel - UND-Verknüpfung entspricht Reihenschaltung der "Kontakte"):
U Eingang-Taster-AUS(Öffner)
U Merker-Lampe
= Merker-Lampe

Wichtig: es ist Absicht, das "Ergebnis", also "Merker-Lampe" zur Bildung des Ergebnisses zu benutzen ("Rückkopplung").
Dadurch bleibt der zuletzt erreichte Zustand von "Merker-Lampe" gespeichert!

Beantwortet das Deine Frage?  

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juni 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wichtig: es ist Absicht, das "Ergebnis", also "Merker-Lampe" zur Bildung des Ergebnisses zu benutzen ("Rückkopplung").


Das Fachwort dafür nennt sich "Selbsthaltung"

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (1 Juli 2017)

Hi Harald!
Stimmt! Ich kann mich vage erinnern. Als man solches noch in Relais-Technik (auch Schütz-Technik genannt) realisiert hat ...
Mit der KontaktPlanDarstellung (KOP) habe ich notgedrungen nur ca. 1992 bei FANUC-Steuerungen zu tun gehabt - ansonsten eigentlich nur mit AWL (S5+S7) bzw. mit FlipFlops in TTL-Technik - da denkt man nicht pausenlos an die gute alte Relais-Technik.
Sorry vielstmals! 
Gruss, Heinrich


----------

